# Karick Lake 06/08/13



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to Karick a little after daylight. Strictly bass fished w/ plastics. June bug/june bug red/ and watermelon trick worms. Caught a bunch of dinks again...probably 8-9 total. Bad thing about my boat is the deck is even with the top of the boat so several bass hit the deck off the hook and bounced over the side.... got a few pics...almost time to go and rhe bracket to my trolling motor broke after hitting a stump then it went fer a swim!!! Ohh well! Cant catch em at the house!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounded like a good morning till the whoops. I think I have an old bow mount behind the boat shed. LMK


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good deal, I'm gonna try it up there this evening.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Sounded like a good morning till the whoops. I think I have an old bow mount behind the boat shed. LMK


Yeah, se what ya got, if not....I'll be rigging up something!!! Yeehaw!:shifty:


----------

